# NVIDIA G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] card on Dell Latitude E6500 Laptop



## bald_bohemian (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a Dell Latitude E6500 laptop with the NVIDIA G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] graphics card on it. I attempted to install Free BSD 10.2 and then also installed Mate and Slim.  I was able to log into mate with a good resolution (1920x1200). 

The only issue that I had was that when moving windows around there was a bit of a lag. I attempted to install the nvidia-driver package to fix this issue but after the installation I wasn't able to get Slim to show up on bootup and also wasn't able to use startx to get Mate running. I attempted to find threads of others that had similar issues and tried all the solutions that I was able to find, but to no avail. Could somebody please point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## rabfulton (Mar 12, 2016)

I belive the driver you need for that card is x11/nvidia-driver-340

Also see the Nvidia how-to Thread 52311


----------



## bald_bohemian (Mar 12, 2016)

rabfulton said:


> I belive the driver you need for that card is x11/nvidia-driver-340
> 
> Also see the Nvidia how-to Thread 52311



Thank you!! I will give that a try.


----------



## bald_bohemian (Mar 17, 2016)

rabfulton said:


> I belive the driver you need for that card is x11/nvidia-driver-340
> 
> Also see the Nvidia how-to Thread 52311



Okay I installed the x11/nvidia-driver-340 package and also followed the initial instructions on Thread 52311 to setup xorg. Slim displayed at startup and I was able to login to a Mate desktop. For some reason the visual tools said that the resolution was 1920x1200 but from the looks of firefox, and a few other applications, the resolution was much less. I tried to manually change the resolutions that were available from what I could find online ... but was unable to get the resolution to a true 1920x1200.  Is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## rabfulton (Mar 18, 2016)

You could try the package for x11/nvidia-settings.

Perhaps your resolution is at 1920x1200 but your dpi is set too high?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 18, 2016)

rabfulton said:


> Perhaps your resolution is at 1920x1200 but your dpi is set too high?


If that's the case try this in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf:

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
	VendorName "NVIDIA"
	Driver "nvidia"
	Option "UseEdidDpi"  "False"
	Option "DPI"  "96x96"
EndSection
```


----------



## bald_bohemian (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Will try it out today

[Update 2016-3-31] This works perfectly. Thanks again!


----------

